# A loyal fan of Franco-flemish polyphonie especially the 16 and 15 century



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*A loyal fan of Franco-flemish polyphonie the 16 century my favorite perriod*

Woaw what a music what a sound instant joy ride ,orgasm for the ears this is how mutch i love this era especially the 16 century, obscur genieous and more notorious, and it keep me smilling i have a smile in my face when lisening to this stuff.

It the utter joy of my life, the music i have been always looking for, discover thanks to you guy and seek in the deep ala profundis. They would become my favorite composers over all.

The best classical composer lisen trought ensemble of renoum like these austrian beauty farm or these fine belgian graindelavoix would blew me away to smittereen into oblivion of rich chromatic polyphonie '' le grand art''.

These were revelation, Thomas de Crecquillon, ,Jacquet de mantua , Antoine Brumel ect...
woaw than i would by this path discovered obscur classical composer of german ancestry
like Heinrick Fink and and great sir Heinrich Issac ...

This is by far my music of choice, the music i cheerish, the passion of CM of franco flemish era
of glory in the annal of classical history, i em a devoted fan i know most classical composer of this era please challenge me whit someone i dont know?

:angel:

Has a amateur musicologist and fine art lover i find this music quite interresting to these ears of mine, the motets the great missa, French chanson genra , what can i says beside hmmm tasty stuff.

But dont get me wrong 15 century franco-flemish polyphonie his awesome too keep this in mind.

have a nice day folks and i hope i have sexy groupie and fan boys around here on TC and in japan, because japanese have great musical taste so i request at least a japanese friend.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

If you are looking for the obscure, have you run across Johannes Lupi? He was part of a group called the wolf pack. I don't know why.


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

Why the obsession with Franco-Flemish? There is a whole planet outside that tiny area my friend.


----------

